# how to pair up racing pigeons for the new breeding year



## Rollkeeg877 (Jul 31, 2014)

so i got a bunch of racing pigeons of great quality passed down to me a little while back and I'm trying to pair them i got the widowhood nest boxes and i have exactly 15 pairs and only a couple of the pairs have actually paired i had them all in the boxes for a week and nothing has happened and i let them out today to see what they would do but nothing lol


----------

